# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Пустая точка

## revid

Все вокруг самообман, все что есть в человеке, любовь, эмоции, цели. Я уже давно не вижу смысла в этих человеческих кривляниях, сюсюканьях, достижениях целей. С возрастом во всем этом разочаровываешься, нервная система стареет, и ей тяжелее самообмануться. Моя проблема в том, что я не получаю удовольствия от этой жизни и не хочу.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Погоди, я тоже получаю удовольствия крайне редко, а от некоторых удовольствий даже держусь в стороне, от них я деградирую. О каких удовольствиях идёт речь? Сколько вам лет? Какие вы цели ставили? И какие попытки были?

----------


## Человек из будущего

*ЛераПантера*, а когда ты поняла что тебе нравится издеваться над людьми? И как это происходит? Ты конкретно хочешь кого-то убить или тебе без разницы?

----------


## revid

> Погоди, я тоже получаю удовольствия крайне редко, а от некоторых удовольствий даже держусь в стороне, от них я деградирую. О каких удовольствиях идёт речь? Сколько вам лет? Какие вы цели ставили? И какие попытки были?


 27, сейчас я просто изучаю математику, но это не цель, это уход от этого мира, помогает даже тогда, когда хочется пробить голову об стенку. Сегодня вот задумался, что ничего путного кроме математики нету, лично для меня. Почти все остальное вокруг это проявление совсем бессмысленного желания получить удовольствие. Слишком много всего этого вокруг. Наверное я слишком много разочаровывался, да и если просто взглянуть на мир, то это все прекрасно видно.

----------


## revid

> Так не бывает. Обязательно должно быть что-то, что приносило бы тебе удовольствие. Ты просто себе этого не разрешаешь. У меня тоже так было, пока я не поняла, что мне нравится издеваться над людьми. А что тебе нравится? Тебе никогда не хотелось кого-то убить?


 Желание бывало, но ненадолго.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Не буду вдаваться в подробности в целях анонимности. В общем, так сложилось, что я траванула свою соседку по комнате. Просто она напросилась, сука была ещё та. С тех пор трудно себя сдерживать, когда снова подворачивается такая возможность. Когда держу чашку чая в руках, азарт переполняет, рука сама тянется, чтобы это сделать. Если человек хороший, я конечно, не стану его травить. До убийства, надеюсь, дело не дойдёт))


 Как получилось что вы траванули свою сосдеку? По палате, по общежитию? Что за соседка, и чем она вызвала столько ненависти в вашем сердце? А что полиция сказала? Кто приходит к вам на чай? У вас есть друзья?

----------


## Человек из будущего

> 27, сейчас я просто изучаю математику, но это не цель, это уход от этого мира, помогает даже тогда, когда хочется пробить голову об стенку. Сегодня вот задумался, что ничего путного кроме математики нету, лично для меня. Почти все остальное вокруг это проявление совсем бессмысленного желания получить удовольствие. Слишком много всего этого вокруг. Наверное я слишком много разочаровывался, да и если просто взглянуть на мир, то это все прекрасно видно.


 А чем именно тебе нравится математика? И если ты любишь математику почему не связал свою жизнь с этим влечением? Может был бы хорошим преподавателем? 
А в чем ты разочаровался, давай конкретно с примерами.

----------


## Человек из будущего

То есть вы  довольны тем что вы сделали, и ни капельки не раскаиваетесь? Вы считаете что если люди рядом чем-то не устраивают, или не дают комфортно жить, то их жизнь ничего не стоит. Железная у вас логика, вы опасный человек. А что с новыми соседями? Как дела у них? Они вам нравятся или уже есть претенденты на иной мир?

----------


## Aare

*Человек из будущего*
99%, что ПантераКусокГовнаЛера - просто тупой жирный тролль.

----------


## tempo

Действительно, чем больше узнаЮ людей, тем больше я люблю собак  :Smile: 

Вот я сейчас активно копаюсь в соцсетях. Такого количества человеческой пустоты мне никогда не встречалось в оффлайне. Наверное, потому, что там (в оффлайне) работает привычный фильтр "свой-чужой".

А у тебя этот фильтр, похоже, у(на-)строен подобно фильтру очистных сооружений ) только наоборот - какашки через него проходят, а чистая водичка - нет )

Попробуй, что ли, видеть в людях только хорошее, в качестве духовной практики. Как мы с Aare делаем это в отношении Джуна ))

----------


## Unity

Сёрфите по соцсетях? В поисках Чего такого Особенного? Что за «пустота внутри» вынуждает Вас таким заниматься — искать кого-то иль что-то, дабы тем (временно) «заткнуть» «рану» иль дыру в глуби собственной души?..
P.S. Даже June — не плох. Просто человек, с которым у прочих мнения не совпадают — и даже не смогут совпадать в грядущем, вовсе — вследствие различия жизненных путей, настроек сознания, ряда уникальных личных обстоятельств, различного прошлого. Но вместо того, чтобы понять это (то, Что сформировало душу с таким бесподобным мировосприятием) — легче ведь «навесить» всяческие «ярлыки»: плох, глуп, бессознателен или же в таком роде. Легче просто ссориться или же игнорить — но сложно понять. Людям вечно не хватает времени, чтобы Понимать, но его с избытком, чтобы… творить нечто негативное с собственной же жизнью и «делиться» им с первым встречным существом, мнение и взгляд которого в чём-либо несхожи с собственными… 
Люди, мы такие Люди… 
Гусеницы Бога… 
Черви во светонепроницаемых шёлковых коконах, сущие во темноте, в мире собственных иллюзий…

----------


## June

> P.S. Даже June — не плох.


 Ну спасибо, Юнити, за то, что ты “Даже” человеку, в одиночку выступившему против здешнего воровского большинства, всё-таки снисходительно даёшь шансик на существование. За то, что “Даже” неприятие воровства считаешь грехом, который можно понять и простить.

----------


## Unity

Разве аз Господь, чтобы даровать кому-то Право на существование? *грустно улыбаясь* 
Просто меня весьма раздражают… люди, кои со незаурядной лёгкостью и непринуждённостью тотчас «кидаются в бой» со «Еретиками», мнение которых/ракурс восприятия/выводы и интерпретация ума в чём-либо не совпадает с собственными — ну а это мерзостное качество, увы, свойственно всем нам, в большей или меньшей степени. Это весьма раздражают, вплоть до рецидивов ребячьей мизантропии и желания устроить маленький «суд Линча» с тяжкими телесными — когда это видишь где-то, — и это настолько незримо, когда речь заходит обо Своём поведении… 
P.S. Аз уже не помню, с чего начался конфликт Ваш с некими персонами, скажу только то, что любое воровство — уродливо, мерзко и трусливо; «нарушение правил игры» — и будь только моя воля, согласно древнейшим законам царей Вавилона, воровство поныне наказывалось бы отсеченьем рук или даже смертью…

----------


## Remarque

Лера, а на кого ты учишься?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ребят, давайте не ссориться.

----------


## tempo

Unity, ты забываешь, что я не облалаю способностью к зрительному восприятию, и потому даже посерфить в соцсетях - это немало. Тем более, что бизьнес ныне всё более перемещается туда.
Да и вообще интересно, до чего они доразвивались, и скоро ли совьются взад.
Что касается воровства... только св.Джуний смог детектировать его тут поголовно. Не замечая, что святошество хуже воровства, ибо укравший всё-таки чувствует себя говном, а святоша - никогда.

----------


## June

> Ребят, давайте не ссориться.


 *Человек из будущего*, а если ко мне домой придут люди убивать меня и мою семью, ты разрешишь мне с этими людьми немножко поссориться? Если да, то где вообще та грань, после которой ссориться можно, а до которой нельзя?

----------


## Человек из будущего

*Июнь*, во первых мы находимся в информационном пространстве, во вторых здесь каждый может писать что угодно, и ты уже в своей ненависти уже 10 раз убил этого человека. Во всём нужно разобраться, ты же не судья, не следователь, чтобы выносить приговор. Для чего людям дан язык и мозги? Чтобы люди договаривались и понимали друг друга. Если ко мне придут с ножом, я сначала узнаю причину, в чем я виноват и что от меня хотят. Если бандитам нужны деньги, пусть возьмут их, у меня их не много. Если им нужна моя жизнь, пусть возьмут её, если она спасёт моих близких. Если просто захотят меня убить, пусть попробуют это сделать.

----------


## June

*Человек*, вот ты меня сейчас сам судишь, хотя судейской мантии и на тебе, подозреваю, тоже нет. Вообще, давать оценку человеческим поступкам нормально, понимаешь? И реагировать на поведение, которое считаешь неприемлемым, тоже нормально, а не реагировать ненормально. Если при тебе убивают или грабят прохожего, ты, как не судья, пройдёшь безоценочно мимо?

Мне вообще странно объяснять такие простые вещи взрослому человеку.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Я никого не сужу, это не то место где нужно этим заниматься. Я тебя услышал, ты оценил поступок, и тебе это не понравилось, почему ты не хочешь прислушиваться к моему мнению? Я имею право высказывать свои мысли точно также как ты. Мне вообще твой текст кажется примитивным, но мне об этом не хочется говорить.

----------


## June

Я тебя выслушал. Спасибо за то, что изложил своё мнение.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Мы еще не выслушали человека - который по твоему мнению убийца, а ты уже за вилы взялся. Как ты считаешь это адекватно?

----------


## June

Если я вижу человека, который убивает другого человека, и этот другой не террорист или кто-то, на мой взгляд, заслуживающий немедленной смерти, да, я считаю, что взяться за вилы в такой ситуации адекватно. А ты?

Я тут люблю приводить пример с Чикатило. Ты бы остановил его, если бы стал свидетелем покушения на убийство?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Если я увижу насилие, да я попытаюсь прекратить это. Но это в реальности. А у нас виртуальность. Здесь каждый может писать свои фантазии, троллить, и мечтать. Здесь можно откровенно поговорить, но в этом случае должен быть слушатель который может выслушать.

----------


## Aare

> Интересно, кто ты по образованию, если оно, конечно, у тебя есть.


 Если тебе так интересно, образование у меня высшее экономическое, работаю я менеджером по рекламе и по персоналу.
И не нужно много образования, чтобы оценить твой поступок (реальный он или вымышленный) так, чтобы начать относиться к тебе плохо. И я совсем не святой человек. Но своим перекосам в психике не позволяю мной управлять и трваить людей. Впрочем, когда мне было лет 20, я была дообанутая похожим на тебе образом, только не так сильно. Я думаю, во всяком случае надеюсь, что с возрастом у тебя твоё ещё тинейджерское восприятие окружающих уйдёт.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Я бы не стал бурно реагировать на такие вбросовые сообщения, как минимум это вредно для моей психики, а как максимум введёт в заблуждение меня и других пользователей. К чему эта форумная война? Мне кажется люди здесь и собираются для того чтобы общаться. Наверное у меня наивное представление о смысле таких площадок.

----------


## June

> Если я увижу насилие, да я попытаюсь прекратить это. Но это в реальности. А у нас виртуальность. Здесь каждый может писать свои фантазии, троллить, и мечтать. Здесь можно откровенно поговорить, но в этом случае должен быть слушатель который может выслушать.


 Я рад, что ты попытаешься прекратить насилие. А по поводу виртуальности я думаю, ты преуменьшаешь её влияние на реальность. Слово, брошенное в виртуальность, может и ранить, и убить, и спасти.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Слово сказанное в виртуальности может оказать влияние, особенно на чувствительного человека. Но в данным момент мы хотим убить или спасти? Или наказать? Если наказать то как? Осудив с  улю-люканьем, со свистом, злыми и некрасивыми словами человека который ещё по сути ничего не рассказал. Но мне кажется если он здесь, значит всё-таки у него тоже есть проблемы. Может быть он псих? Так тут половина площадки может иметь отклонения в психике. Так что мы будем делать? Искать факты, доказательства, выписку из следствия, показания свидетелей. Я не имею таких полномочий. Но поговорить с человеком и выслушать его проблему я готов.

----------


## Человек из будущего

И я совсем не судья, и не считаю себя святым человеком, у меня также есть свои проблемы, которые я не могу решить, у меня два близких родственника закончили жизнь СУ, и никто даже не заикался об этом, они просто взяли и сделали, в первом случае бабушка повесившегося племянника, месяца два проливала слёзы, так что мне было просто жаль её, второго человека потеряли, плакала только его дочка, остальным было всё равно на его жизнь.

----------


## Remarque

> На врача


 Это круто) Меня всегда тянуло к врачам. А вообще, несладко придётся твоим будущим пациентам, если они вдруг попадут к тебе в немилость. Впрочем, думаю, до этого не дойдёт)

А та особа получила по заслугам, учитывая, что вела себя далеко не лучшим образом, настраивая против тебя других.

----------


## June

*Человек из будущего*, в данный момент посетитель форума, вместе с друзьями травивший меня здесь за моё неприятие воровства и негативное отношение к наркомании, высказал мнение, что даже во мне можно увидеть что-то хорошее, если очень постараться. Другой посетитель форума в общих чертах с ним согласился, написав, что даже Джун не плох, словом “Даже” записав меня в ряды людей, в которых найти что-то хорошее меньше всего шансов. А у тебя я попытался узнать, можно ли, на твой взгляд, вообще ссориться с человеком, и если можно, то где та грань, после которой твоё разрешение начинает действовать.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> А у тебя я попытался узнать, можно ли, на твой взгляд, вообще ссориться с человеком, и если можно, то где та грань, после которой твоё разрешение начинает действовать.


 Ссориться? Скажу так, ссориться могут только те, кто уже хорошо друг друга знают, или друзья или хорошие знакомые или завсегдатаи, которые знают личность, интересы, характер и жизнь друг друга. Грань ссоры начинается с непонимания и неприятия противоположной точки зрения, начинаться может с обиды на те или иные высказывания, поступки. Каждый человек сам в праве выстраивать для себя такую грань, для одного человека честь матери будет той гранью, для человека не уважающего своего мать, такой гранью может быть его самолюбие или что-то ещё. Здесь нет четких границ, если ты придешь в церковь и будешь диктовать свои правила и желания, в разрез церковной жизни, как тебя будут воспринимать как еретика - вероотступника? Вот это и есть грань. Грань личных жизненных приоритетов. Если ты спрашиваешь конкретно у меня, могу ли я поссориться, конечно могу, я тоже человек. Но чтобы обидеть меня нужно приложить огромные усилия. В жизни я очень много дерьма пережил, и задеть меня будет не просто. И в оценке и мнении окружающих я не нуждаюсь, это манипуляция, я не ищу признания, я просто хочу быть самим собой. Кто может меня понять, я очень рад, в наше время очень сложно найти понимающего собеседника. Обычно все на своей эгоистичной волне. Надеюсь я ответил на твой вопрос, если ты хочешь конкретно о чем то спросить, то спрашивай, постараюсь ответить по существу.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Если ты хочешь чтобы я высказал своё мнение о наркомании и воровстве то я могу его высказать.
Наркомания - процесс самоодурманивания, получение кайфа химическим или растительным веществом.  Это медленное убивание психики, привыкание и зависимость. Уход от реальности, деградация истинных настоящих естественных чувств. Поскольку я веду здоровый образ жизни, я спортсмен, для меня это неприемлимо.
О воровстве, тут можно много и долго говорить. Скажу так, если человек в безвыходном положении, голоден, или находится на грани выживания, это допустимо. Если же человек ворует, находясь при этом в благополучных условиях, это низко, этот человек не вызывает у меня уважения, он подлец, кто знает каких бедных и голодающих людей он обманул.

----------


## June

*Человек из будущего*, спасибо за ответ.

----------


## tempo

Джуний ) ты огрёб не за неприятие воровства, а за желание учиительствовать, обсирая.
Желание, в общем-то, понятное для окрысившегося навесь мир человечка. Но оно очень неароматно пахнет, о чём тебе по слогам и было доведено.

Человек, твой подход "выслушать и/чтобы понять" не будет услышан. Ведь гнобя другого, Джун чувствует себя не таким уж г. И это единственный, похоже, его способ повышения самооценки.
Касаемо улучшений с возрастом... клиенту за 40, и ждать тут нечего. ЭТО - навсегда.
Ну, разве что божья милость поработает, но клиент не верит в бога.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ну почему же ) мы вполне друг друга поняли. Я бы с ним ещё поговорил, у него какая-то обида. Вы тут уже давно друг друга знаете, я еще не всех знаю, поскольку можно сказать я человек тут новый. Спасибо что выслушали )

----------


## June

Меня удивляет бездействие модератора этого сайта, поскольку на нём оскорбления запрещены правилами. *Человек из будущего*, моё последнее слово о твоей безоценочно-неосуждающей позиции: промолчи - попадёшь в палачи.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Меня удивляет бездействие модератора этого сайта, поскольку на нём оскорбления запрещены правилами. *Человек из будущего*, моё последнее слово о твоей безоценочно-неосуждающей позиции: промолчи - попадёшь в палачи.


 Извини, я тебя оскорбил? Чем?
Так ты изначально палач, если хочешь без суда и следствия убить того, кто тебе не нравится. 
Неужели ты не понял, что прежде чем применить наказание, нужно выслушать свидетелей и незаинтересованных лиц в следствии, а у тебя личные обиды и неприязнь, как тебя вообще можно допускать до суда. Так тоже нельзя, увы друг, но я не разделяю твою точку зрения.

----------


## June

> ты огрёб


 темпо, ты из восточных религий такой словарный запас почерпнул, или когда Юнити с гордостью писал, что теперь может общаться с уголовниками, он писал о тебе?

----------


## Aare

> а если ко мне домой придут люди убивать меня и мою семью, ты разрешишь мне с этими людьми немножко поссориться?


 Джун удивительно умело умеет абсолютизировать любую ситуацию, лишь бы только оказаться правым. Человек из будущего призвал не ссориться на форуме, а Джун всё так вывернул. Что Джун талантливый в своём роде человек - с этим я не могу спорить)
June, а ты со мной всё также не общаешься, да?) А скажи, пожалуйста, ты по прежнему считаешь меня социопатом? А вот смотри, поступок ПантерыЛеры с отравлением своей соседки ведь не должен вызывать у социопата никаких чувств. А мне почему-то соседку жалко, а ПантераЛера вызывает таким поведением у меня кучу негатива. Как так? Прокомментируй ситуацию.

----------


## tempo

О боже. Джун, если тебе угодно читать в слове "огрЁБ" только последние две буквы - флаг те в руки )) можешь  и в слове "тЕБе" найти то, что ищешь )

----------


## June

ааре, у меня действительно нет желания с тобой общаться, и я вижу, что ты за последнее время совершенно не изменилась. темпо ушёл от ответа, похоже, я угадал.

----------


## Aare

June, ну ладно) А что же я плохого сделала за последнее время?

----------


## tempo

Вот всякий раз, как зайду сюда между грабежом и разбоем - предаться су-дзен - так удивляюсь, не удивляясь, впрочем, очень уж ))
Джун - это классика!
Иногда, однако (если убиенные старушки были небогаты) меняот него тошнит...

----------


## Aare

Вот вроде наркоту бросила. Людям старалась помочьи морально и с работой, и даже финансово. Себе нормальную работу нашла, стала в сто раз добрее и жизнелюбивее. С мужем всё наладилось как нельзя лучше. Вообще никому ничего плохого не делаю уже года два с лишним. А June говорит, не изменилась. Наверное, даже если я супергероем стану, всё равно останусь в его глазах последним человеком, потому что в своё время мороженое в магазине воровала)

----------


## tempo

Aare,он не может иначе. У него есть только интеллект (не разум). Да и тот - программерский.

----------


## June

> мороженое в магазине воровала)


 Это ложь. Напомню тебе твои же записи годичной давности:




> Выносила с работы и из магазинов дорогой алкоголь, блоки сигарет (на подарок, так как сама не курю), всякие дорогие продукты вроде мраморки, пармезана, тигровых креветок или швейцарского шоколада.


 


> Это было в местах, где я работала. Договаривалась с охраной, часть отдавала охраннику. Одного так и вовсе можно было просто бесплатно кормить, и тогда выноси на здоровье. Другой обнаглел, под конец уже чуть ли не треть себе просил.
> Хотя бутылки можно и из магазинов тащить. Под пальто или в сумку надо класть. Но это во многих магазинах это опасно, мне кажется.


 


> Вообще никому ничего плохого не делаю уже года два с лишним.


 Aare, tempo, Remarque, можете объяснить, о чём речь в этом эпизоде годичной давности?




> Только я собрался попросить тебя Remarque, или тебя, Aare, взять Гиксоса за яйца на обещании, как лавочка закрылсь...
> 
> хотя, там и раньше, бывало, кривые ручки всё стопили.


 


> Гиксос утверждает, что ты там провоцировал конфликт))


 


> Темпо, прости, что мне или Ремарку надо было сделать?)


 


> конфликт? а хотелось бы почитать эту провокацию.


 


> Aare, извини, я не подумавши )
> 
> Одень сначала херургические перчатки, а Remarque проассистирует ))))


 


> Я не знаю всех подробностей. Попробую расспросить  в личке Костю. Возможно, он что-то знает по этому поводу.))


 


> Он вполне живописно-нецензурно уже писал о том )
> 
> Спроси, кстати, те 15тыс. не polya ли "на лекарства" перевела? и забанена тоэе? ))


 tempo, а это про что, не подскажешь?




> Брать, даже давая.
> Поддельный человек.

----------


## June

tempo, не подскажешь, о каком именно интернет-бизнесе ты писал?




> Unity, ты забываешь, что я не облалаю способностью к зрительному восприятию, и потому даже посерфить в соцсетях - это немало. Тем более, что бизьнес ныне всё более перемещается туда.

----------


## Aare

> Это ложь. Напомню тебе твои же записи годичной давности:


 А, так это с работы. Из того места бы и побольше вынесла. Там несправедливо обращались с сотрудниками. В таких гадюшниках надо вынести всё, чтобы скот-директор без штанов остался. И чего ты ждёшь, что я просовестлюсь? Только после того, как уроды в руководстве просовестятся. Ты, красавчик, работаешь у себя на нормальной работе и по всей видимости не знаешь такого явления как начальник-мудак, который пытается обобрать до нитки и ищет к чему докопаться, лишь бы не платить.
Сейчас я тоже работаю на нормальной работе. И теперь уже я плачу людям, а не мне кто-то. И почему-то своих людей ни разу не прижала, ни разу на них не наорала и ни разу не обсчитала. Поэтому и эти люди у меня не воруют. А я не ворую у них. Даже наоборот, всегда готова пойти навстречу и помочь в тяжёлой финансовой ситуации, всегда готова поддержать и никогда не против дать выходной когда человеку угодно.
Как ты относишься к людям, так люди относятся к тебе. На тех работах, где я уважала начальство и всю структуру организации, где подчинённых не пидорили и не штрафовали на пустом месте, не вынесла ничего. Парадокс, не так ли?

А в магазинах типа пятёрочки я действительно воровала мороженое) А, чай ещё украла липтон за 50 рублей. А ещё в детстве жевачки воровала и фишки с покемонами.
И ты знаешь, за второе, где из магазина, мне стыдно. Правда. За первое, где с работы, нет.

----------


## Aare

> Вообще никому ничего плохого не делаю уже года два с лишним.


 Ну так да. Я ни у кого ничего не ворую и не собираюсь ничего подобного делать уже года два с лишним)

----------


## June

Я вижу, что ты перестала об этом писать, и теперь тебя нужно ткнуть носом, чтобы ты что-то нехорошее о себе вспомнила. А вот эту портянку, которую я тебя однажды просил прокомментировать, и сейчас повторно прошу? В чём ты там ассистируешь в "херургических" перчатках пишущему на уголовном жаргоне tempo?

----------


## Aare

> Я вижу, что ты перестала об этом писать, и теперь тебя нужно ткнуть носом, чтобы ты что-то нехорошее о себе вспомнила. А вот эту портянку, которую я тебя однажды просил прокомментировать, и сейчас повторно прошу? В чём ты там ассистируешь в "херургических" перчатках пишущему на уголовном жаргоне tempo?


 Я пишу о том, что у меня происходит или происходило в жизни на протяжении всего моего здесь присутствия. Так если я все старые грехи уже рассказала, а новых не наделала и не планирую, что ж мне теперь, выдумывать злодеяния что ли?)
А про перчатки и ассистирование - извини, я не помню о чём был разговор и что имеется в виде. Если кинешь ссылку, может вспомню.

----------


## June

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...%F2%FC./page15
Вспоминай.

----------


## Aare

> А вот эту портянку, которую я тебя однажды просил прокомментировать, и сейчас повторно прошу? В чём ты там ассистируешь в "херургических" перчатках пишущему на уголовном жаргоне tempo?


 Так, ну смотри. Мы обсуждали сайт один с Ремарком и Темпо, на котором, по-моему, обитал Ремарк. Ссылка на сайт у меня уже потеряна, так как он её кидал мне в личку здесь, а личка очень быстро заполняется и приходится её чистить. Поэтому плохо помню, что там за сайт. По-моему, это сайт схожей с нашим направленности, и Ремарк там общался с какой-то девушкой.
Не помню, что там было и кто такой Гиксос. Помню, я вроде регалась там, но общаться не стала. Что-то видимо этот самый Гиксос нехорошее учудил, и Темпо в своём саркастическом стиле предлагал "взять его за яйца". На моё замечание, что мне не очень-то хочется кого-либо брать за это место, Темпо посоветовал одеть хЕрургические перчатки. В общем вроде всё) Никому я не ассистирую))

----------


## June

> Никому я не ассистирую))


 Я заметил. Только сегодня не ходите парой. А про упомянутые tempo деньги ты, конечно, ничего не знаешь, как и про упомянутый им "бизьнес". Не буду делать вид, что поверил.

----------


## Aare

> Я заметил. Только сегодня не ходите парой. А про упомянутые tempo деньги ты, конечно, ничего не знаешь, как и про упомянутый им "бизьнес". Не буду делать вид, что поверил.


 Я думаю я сама разберусь с кем мне ходить или не ходить парой) Как и Темпо. А какие там деньги и какой бизнес, я не знаю. Но ты конечно не верь, не верь. Думай, что у нас банда, и мы затеваем злодейское преступление на крыше)
Кстати, хочешь, я позову Ремарка в это обсуждение. Это человек, в честности которого просто подло сомневаться. Может он прояснит ситуацию, какие там деньги. Ну хотя наверное для тебя так - раз он общается со мной, то наверное и он замешан в каком-то злодеянии. Я, он и Темпо - у нас криминальное трио.

----------


## Aare

June, у тебя паранойя что ли какая-то? Из какой-то безобидной болтовни на форуме про соседний суицидный форум раздул какое-то злодейство, связанное с деньгами, в котором я ещё и ассистирую, ахаха
Видимо когда у человека моральные устои и духовные скрепы настолько на высоком уровне,  как у тебя, человек перестаёт понимать юмор и смысл простой болтовни, и посему везде ищет какой-то скрытый смысл и злодейства, и никому не верит.

----------


## June

Ааре, скажи мне, кто твой друг, и я скажу, кто ты. Мне достаточно как того дерьма, что лилось вчера из твоего друга темпо, так и того дерьма, что лилось несколькими днями раньше из тебя, чтобы сделать выводы. Не буду марать руки цитатами, противно. Если ты считаешь мои выводы неправильными - считай. Мне плевать.

----------


## Aare

> Ааре, скажи мне, кто твой друг, и я скажу, кто ты


 Вот у тебя нет друзей. Применяем твою логику - и ты пустое место)
А я как раз очень хороший друг и совершенно точно хороший человек)




> Мне достаточно как того дерьма, что лилось вчера из твоего друга темпо, так и того дерьма, что лилось несколькими днями раньше из тебя, чтобы сделать выводы. Не буду марать руки цитатами, противно. Если ты считаешь мои выводы неправильными - считай. Мне плевать.


 Это ж что из меня лилось то?

----------


## tempo

> tempo, не подскажешь, о каком именно интернет-бизнесе ты писал?


 Сейчас любой бизнес, даже мелкий, должен почти всегда иметь интернет-составляющую. Даже если мне вздумается вязать носки на спицах ) то продавать их, скорее всего придётся в инете.

Скушай успокоительного, чтоб преступления и уголоащина в слове "огрёб" не мерещились ))

----------


## Aare

> Сейчас любой бизнес, даже мелкий, должен почти всегда иметь интернет-составляющую. Даже если мне вздумается вязать носки на спицах ) то продавать их, скорее всего придётся в инете.


 Ты врёшь! У тебя вместе со мной какой-то тёмный бизнес. Возможно ещё и с Ремарком. Только почему я об этом только сейчас от Джуна узнала? Где моя доля??

----------


## tempo

Aare, я те носками заплачУ ) или сплету гламурную верёвку )) из шёлка ))) чтоб не порвалась )
Шутка, конечно.
Но вот ради Джуна я готов научиться вязать  :Wink:

----------


## Человек из будущего

Как у вас тут бывает не скучно. А иногда такое затишье, неделями никто не пишет.

----------


## Unity

> В данный момент посетитель форума, вместе с друзьями травивший меня здесь за моё неприятие воровства и негативное отношение к наркомании, высказал мнение, что даже во мне можно увидеть что-то хорошее, если очень постараться. Другой посетитель форума в общих чертах с ним согласился, написав, что даже Джун не плох, словом “Даже” записав меня в ряды людей, в которых найти что-то хорошее меньше всего шансов.


 *голову склонив, опустив глаза — искренне и чистосердечно — словно перед Богом*
Простите меня, м-р June!..
Если только сможете, извините же меня за То, Как в недавнем прошлом Ваш рассудок вновь истолковал глупые мои слова!..
Нет, аз не юродствую, не иронизирую. *предельно серьёзно* 
В тот раз — мне всего лишь мечталось поскорее «примирить» две «враждующие стороны» — очередного микро-конфликта на просторах форума — и послание моё было адресовано г-ну Tempo — и было оно чётко и ясно: Всё то «плохое», что мы столь часто видим в других людях; всё, что нам в них не нравится — всё это есть ни что иное, как… собственная наша Слепота, Узколобость, Глупость — отражение собственных наших пороков, кои, в себе видя/ощущая, мы пытаемся как-то «приглушить», в чём-то «уличая» прочих!.. 
Простая механика нашего сознания… 
Ибо мы разучились Видеть, Понимать мотивы иного!.. Разучились постигать ту причинно-следственную связь, коя двигает каждым атомом иного в некое мгновение, коим-то определённым образом!.. С возрастом Мы стали слепыми эгоистами, монстрами, чудовищами — ВСЕ Мы, в своих жизнях Допускающие такие конфликты, такие перепалки, такие истории!..
Вот это уродливо… 
* Слово «даже» было призвано подчеркнуть это — то, что Никто Не Плох — и всё отрицательное в нашем окружении всех нас «вдохновляет» «видеть»… собственная слепота и глупость, наша ограниченность, наш эгоцентризм, наш страх и наша озлобленность!..
Реплика сия была призвана донести одной из сторон конфликта, что Иной — не плох! Не глуп! Не морализатор! Не ВРАГ!.. 
То же могу молвить Вам — в отношенье всех тех, кого Вы, возможно[?], считаете главными аморальными персонами, кои попадаются Вам на глаза в Сети и Реале… 
Никто не таков, как Кажется. Всё много сложнее — но мы не пытаемся во всём разобраться: что, когда ну и почему Иных людей Изменило, сделало именно такими, коими они предстали ныне перед нами!.. Сложно понять, легче Осудить, Обвинить, Забанить, себя ощутив на миг «Верховным Прокурором»… 
И это — недалёко. Это — недостойно. Это — неразумно. Контрконструктивно. Именно из-за этой опции спящего людского сознания общество наше подобно… самой Преисподней. 
Мы не видим друг друга, мы не слышим друг друга, мы не пониманием — эгоизм препятствует! Мне, им, Вам. 
Всем нам, по большому счёту. 
И это ужасно… 



> Ты из восточных религий такой словарный запас почерпнул, или когда Юнити с гордостью писал, что теперь может общаться с уголовниками, он писал о тебе?


 Да, во моём постыдном прошлом были эпизоды, когда человечество мною разделялось (в глупой моей голове) на некие «касты», «уровни», «сорты» (с выработкой особенного отношения к каждой с этих групп или же слоёв). Вероятно, се было последствием временного увлечения нацистской литературой пропагандистского толка времён Великой Отечественной… 
Позже зачатки ума всё-таки проснулись в ржавом моём «мозге», в этом «биомусоре» в теле унтерменша. ^_^ 
И с тех самых пор — в каждом человеке, независимо от его прошлого, вижу… дремлющего Бога… эмбрион его, маленькое семя, коий-то Потенциал стать кем-то или чем-то несказанно бОльшим!.. 
Даже — особенно подчёркиваю это слово — в Вас.

----------


## tempo

Unity, геноссе, ихь предлагаю Вам отправить унтерменша Ju(n/d)e на переплавку в разумное-доброе-вечное, по старой испытанной немецкой технологии ))

Я давно оставил идею всепрощенчества по безлимитному тарифу, ибо практика показывает полную контрпродуктивность такого подхода. щёк не хватит, подставлять, и ведь с некоего момента всепрощаемый непременно начинает претендовать уже на твоюю жопу.

----------


## June

Ох, Юнити, ты мечтал примирить мерзавца и порядочного человека? Хочешь меня примирить с мерзостью? Просил мерзавца понять и простить порядочного человека, потому что он хоть и плох, но даже его можно понять? Вижу, нет того дна человеческой низости, которое ты бы не смог пробить своей головой.

----------


## tempo

Это ты-то порядочный?? ) )
Мизантроп и мокрица, в реале пинаемая всеми, а тут пытающаяся вскарабкаться на каждого, кто помнИтся тебе слабейшим?

----------


## June

tempo, ты так и не смог увидеть во мне ничего кроме своих собственных недостатков.

----------


## Aare

> Это ты-то порядочный?? ) )
> Мизантроп и мокрица, в реале пинаемая всеми, а тут пытающаяся вскарабкаться на каждого, кто помнИтся тебе слабейшим?


 Как мне думается, Джун не лишён положительных качеств. Он, похоже, действительно глубоко порядочные человек. Это конечно скорее плюс, чем минус.
Однако ж, поскольку лобная кость у него упирается в затылочную, со своей праведностью он явно перегибает палку. Такому человеку дай волю, и он, убеждённый в своей праведности, будет отправлять людей на пытки, костры, каторгу, в газенваген пачками, без права апелляции.
А так, иметь такого человека, скажем, как коллегу по работе или как соседа (если у него нет власти, конечно) - очень даже неплохо. И конечно ещё у него минус в том, что он стал до того правдным, что перестал понимать юмор. Это весьма печально.

А ещё мне очень интересно, а как товарищ Джун относится к некоторым известным личностям. Например как он относится к Ленину и Сталину, к Че Геваре, к Робеспьеру, к Наполену, Юлию Цезарю, и ко многим другим тиранам-идеалистам, пошедшим против закона. Или, например, что он думает о Симон Монфоре, блаженном Августине, Торквемаде или Аурангзебе - правоверных фанатиках и ярых законниках, и тем не менее тех ещё подонках. Я подозреваю, что в его понимании они выдающиеся личности. И тут в его уме парадоксальным образом работает правило "если ты убил одного человека - ты убийца, если ты убил многих - ты герой".

----------


## tempo

Ну а я, Aare, считаю, что ему вЕдом только один способ самоутверждения - подавление кого-нибудь. Хвала аллаху, силёнок у "доминанта" мало. Только и остаётся, что бздеть, как скунс.

----------


## Aare

Кстати, Tempo, заметил, что раз за разом пытаюсь выйти с ним на диалог, нормально общаюсь. Но раз за разом он мне начинает хамить. И я уже только в ответ говорю что-то некрасивое. Если Джун такой несдержанный, может ему бы успокоительные купить? А то бросается на людей ведь

----------


## tempo

Aare, для некоторых жизненно необходимо иметь хоть кого-то подлежащего. Успокааительное тут поможет только в летальной дозировке )

----------


## Unity

> Unity, геноссе, ихь предлагаю Вам отправить унтерменша Ju(n/d)e на переплавку в разумное-доброе-вечное, по старой испытанной немецкой технологии ))
> 
> Я давно оставил идею всепрощенчества по безлимитному тарифу, ибо практика показывает полную контрпродуктивность такого подхода. щёк не хватит, подставлять, и ведь с некоего момента всепрощаемый непременно начинает претендовать уже на твоюю жопу.


 Предложенье Unity: воздержаться от подобной активности — и не только на словах, но даже и в мыслях — ведь «Всевидящее Око» всех нас созерцает… через «объектив» нашего сознания — ну и несказанно стыдно… «демонстрировать» окружающему миру Таков уровень «развития» собственного естества, при котором всё ещё наличествует Эго, Слепота & Непонимание, Ксенофобия, тень её, Вражда. Это никого не красит, ни мистера Jun’a, ни Вас, господин. 
Мы — не божества, чтобы кого-то прощать; не рабовладельцы, дабы кем-либо владеть, чтобы прочий пребывал пред нами в коем-то долгу. Любое правонарушение стоит пресекать во то самое мгновение, когда оно совершается. 
И любые сложности в общенье с иными — создаём мы сами.
Это неразумно, жить и так слишком коротка, дабы расточать её на бессмысленные «контры» да обиды.



> Ох, Юнити, ты мечтал примирить мерзавца и порядочного человека? Хочешь меня примирить с мерзостью? Просил мерзавца понять и простить порядочного человека, потому что он хоть и плох, но даже его можно понять? Вижу, нет того дна человеческой низости, которое ты бы не смог пробить своей головой.


 Лишь о том мечтать дерзновею, чтобы люди… перестали делить мир на «порядочных Себя» & мерзавцев-прочих. Чтобы было на Земле «массовое» просветленье — каждого… Чтобы дьявольский театр дремлющего человечества стал вехой истории, преданием у вечернего костра… 
И аз не желаю, чтобы кто-то и когда-то шёл супротив того, что подсказывает совесть, просто… святой, тыкающий пальцем в грешника — выглядит похуже него. 
P.S. Чтобы быть способным высоко подняться — стоит научиться глубоко нырять, ибо амплитуда нашего движения всегда равновесна.

----------


## tempo

Unity, про святого, тыкающего пальцем в грешника - это вено замечено. О чём св.Джуну и говорено не раз, сначала нежно, потом настойчиво, а потом с ноги размаху.
Но Его Целомудрие и Правдосветие нне изволят понимать НИКАК. Очень уж хочется хоть какого-то фона ему, на котором на будет он светить, аки звезда, прости-господи...
Вот и ищет "падших" да "уголовников".
Не люблю я таких Знаю в реале несколько подобных существ, и вызывают такие святоши у меня только омерзение. Как будто взялся за перила, а там плевок... не смертельно, но мерзко.

----------


## June

> просто… святой, тыкающий пальцем в грешника — выглядит похуже него.


 Юнити, получается ты, увидев вора, не попытаешься остановить его? Не обратишь внимание окружающих на его поступок? Встанешь на его сторону, ведь и он – частица Бога? Когда нападут на твою страну, встанешь на сторону нападающих, отбирая оружие у обороняющихся? Увидев снайпера, поймавшего в прицел лоб террориста, обезоружишь его и тем самым позволишь террористу совершить задуманное? Если да, то я не на твоей стороне. И если в этом мире остаться человеком значит остаться одному, я выбираю одиночество.

Вчера проанализировал содержание проекций. У tempo на первом месте тема фекалий, на втором доминирование, унижение, нападение на слабого, свой-чужой, потом идут слабость, секс, анальный секс, тошнота. Мысль Ааре вертится вокруг двух тем: оправдание преступления и непонимание причинно-следственной связи. Напишу о последнем: сломанным вчера не воспользоваться сегодня. Спиленное вчера дерево не даст плодов ни сегодня, ни завтра, никогда.

----------


## Aare

> Мысль Ааре вертится вокруг двух тем: оправдание преступления и непонимание причинно-следственной связи


 Неа, я не занимаюсь оправданиями. Ты спрашиваешь, я отвечаю. Мы ведём диалог, и всё. От которого ты постоянно сбегаешь или начинаешь скатываться в хамство. Я просто общаюсь.
А какую причнно-следственную связь я не понимаю?

----------


## Unity

> Про святого, тыкающего пальцем в грешника - это вено замечено. О чём св.Джуну и говорено не раз, сначала нежно, потом настойчиво, а потом с ноги размаху.
> Но Его Целомудрие и Правдосветие нне изволят понимать НИКАК. Очень уж хочется хоть какого-то фона ему, на котором на будет он светить, аки звезда, прости-господи...
> Вот и ищет "падших" да "уголовников".
> Не люблю я таких Знаю в реале несколько подобных существ, и вызывают такие святоши у меня только омерзение. Как будто взялся за перила, а там плевок... не смертельно, но мерзко.


 *пожимая плечиками* Увы, поведение каждого обусловлено единственно уровнем его «сознания», уровнем его невежества, уровнем самозабвения. Забывшие суть создания — живут неприглядно, в тоске и унынии; каждый их поступок, слово или мысль — это выраженье боли, что испепеляет их, ржавчиной съедая душу изнутри. 
И подозреваю аз, что не от хорошей жизни ныне м-р June обратился в того, кого наблюдаем — и сколь сильно оный недоволен нами, то есть основания считать, что во большей степени недоволен он… самим же собой. Пребывать в таком состоянии — значит завсегда болеть, завсегда страдать, никогда не жить и только стареть, смерти ожидая в качестве целителя… 
Посему, имхо, правильнее было б просто помолиться за него — Будде, Абсолюту, парню из Назарета, Аллаху, Брахме или Дао… 
Люди-моралисты — глубоко несчастны — и вместо того, чтобы на их выпады молча вынимать мечи — лучше бы и правильнее было бы спросить: что у Вас болит, что же заставляет Вас так себя вести и так относиться к прочим?..



> Юнити, получается ты, увидев вора, не попытаешься остановить его? Не обратишь внимание окружающих на его поступок? Встанешь на его сторону, ведь и он – частица Бога? Когда нападут на твою страну, встанешь на сторону нападающих, отбирая оружие у обороняющихся? Увидев снайпера, поймавшего в прицел лоб террориста, обезоружишь его и тем самым позволишь террористу совершить задуманное? Если да, то я не на твоей стороне. И если в этом мире остаться человеком значит остаться одному, я выбираю одиночество.
> 
> Вчера проанализировал содержание проекций. У tempo на первом месте тема фекалий, на втором доминирование, унижение, нападение на слабого, свой-чужой, потом идут слабость, секс, анальный секс, тошнота. Мысль Ааре вертится вокруг двух тем: оправдание преступления и непонимание причинно-следственной связи. Напишу о последнем: сломанным вчера не воспользоваться сегодня. Спиленное вчера дерево не даст плодов ни сегодня, ни завтра, никогда.


 *надолго задумавшись* Честно: аз не представляю, как аз поведу себя, завидев преступление, кражу, воровство? У меня нет готовых ответов. Всё будет зависеть от контекста: если кто-то ворует с отчаянья, просто чтобы прокормить семью — аки старцы в гипермаркетах — да, я просто закрою на это глаза. Если же это злодеи, совершающие грабёж ради наживы и не скрытно, а ещё с насилием — то я тотчас выпущу наружу всё то демоническое, что живёт в мне и, возможно, искалечу их самым страшным образом — и если даже убью кого-то в пылу акта мщения — ничто в мне не дрогнет. Убивать убийц — значит сохранять порядок. 
* Относительно «моей» страны… Аз — «…Родился в Советском Союзе, сделан(а) я в СССР». Тот кошмарный водевиль, имя коему Украина — аз не стал(а) бы защищать, так как почитаю се образование на карте недостойным права на существование. 
* Увидев бы снайпера — аз бы просто молча подал(а) бы ему патроны и, взяв бы бинокль, помог(ла) бы, дав корректировки относительно ветра, удаления, угла. Терроризм — недопустим. Смерть невинных — лишена логики. 
P.S. При всём уважении: Вы не смогли понять ни мсье Tempo, ни камрада Aare. Не смогли или же не пожелали заглянуть им в душу — многое потеряв при этом…

----------


## Человек из будущего

Почему форум так глючит, постоянно надо логиниться, потом после сообщения снова логиниться, постоянно сохраняться, это можно исправить?

----------


## June

Что-то темпо сегодня не пишет. Я хотел понять - зачем мне вскарабкиваться на человека, тем более на слабого? Я же немало вешу, и слабый может упасть, и я вместе с ним упаду. Может темпо видит в этом какой-то сексуальный поддекст?

Юнити, я заглянул и много нового узнал. Того, что человек никогда не скажет о себе, говоря именно о себе. И в твою заглянул. Ты хоть и душевнобольной, но, наверное, один из немногих посетителей форума, у кого душа, хоть и больная, есть. И мне хотелось бы, чтобы она обрела целостность, а не была раздроблена на противоречащие друг другу кусочки. Когда ты сначала готов рубить ворам руки, потом запретить любое осуждение воровства, а следом готов вора убить особо жестоким способом. Но я не знаю, как помочь тебе собрать эти кусочки воедино. Да это и невозможно, потому что они несовместимы. Часть из них нужно выбросить, но ты не захочешь.

Ааре, приведу ещё одну аналогию. У тебя в детстве был велосипед? У меня был. Вот представь – ты вчера его сломала, а сегодня пытаешься на нём ехать, а он не едет, потому что сломан. И ты не понимаешь – почему же он не едет сегодня, ведь сломан он был вчера, а сегодня ты его не ломала.

----------


## tempo

Джун, фекальные тктильно-обонятельные проекции касаются лишь избранных )

Unity же, несмотря на его трансгендерные позывы, видится мне абсолютно нормальным и хорошим человеком. Все его транс-позывы вредят только ему самому, то есть он сам несёт за них ответственность. А с тех пор, как я научился бегло читать, даже его мегапосты не утомляют )
Он сам несёт ответственность за свой транс, причём сознательно, и никого не укладывает в прокрустово ложе.

В отличие от тебя, осуждающего всё, что на тебя, морального калеку, не похоже.

----------


## Unity

Да, мсье June, здесь Вы совершенно правы: Человек не в силах изречь Правду О Себе, о своей природе — просто потому, что его сознание настолько слабо, весьма ограничено, настоль нестабильно ну и переменчиво, вечно склонное терять из виду то, что настоящее, что здесь & сейчас, ну и начинать «метаться» в хрониках воспоминаний, во проекциях вероятностного будущего — становясь при этом полностью Слепым, прячась в свои сны, прячась в свои мысли, в свою виртуальность, в мастерскую собственного разума, во его иллюзион. А что же незрячий может сказать о себе — если он себя неспособен видеть? И здесь мы приходим друг дружке на помощь — служа «зеркалами», делясь выводами, наблюдениями.
Видеокамеры очей человеческих, к сожалению, более ориентированы «снимать» внешний мир, а не собственную душу, тайные процессы скрытной своей психики, своё подсознание. Помышляю, именно поэтому именно со стороны часто более видны истинные качества и свойства некого «живого объекта». Глаза видят нечто только лишь на удалении, оные не в состоянии увидеть самое себя. И мы можем помогать друг другу становиться лучше — корректировать полёт свой. 
* Относительно души. Все мы столь легко используем изумительное это Слово — и пускаем его в ход при любой возможности, к месту или нет. Но что же оно означает? Что же лишь таится за этой Идеей, за этой морфемой, лингвистическим этим Символом?
Нечто «сверхъестественное» и непостижимое? «Побочный эффект» ото деятельности развитого головного мозга высшего примата? Некие тенденции в поведении (или же функционировании) сложного белкового компьютера, заключённого в шагающую оболочку с ловкими манипуляторами, с камерами-окнами в окружающую среду, с микрофонами и прочей измерительной аппаратурой — действие гомеостата, созданного слепой эволюцией с целью… или же бесцельно? Мы или За Нас нечто выбирает наши жизненные цели, векторы движения, скорости ну и направления?
Душа… просто некие тенденции. Нашего самовыражения, некие плоды нашего саморазвития; то, как мы используем Дар Существования?.. Се и есть Душа — в процессе работы? 
И нас оказалось много! Абсолют «разбился» на бесчисленное множество «кусков», индивидуалов… 
Все мы — словно экипажи субмарин: можем наблюдать мимо проплывающих, можем наблюдать манёвры, курс и поведение в временной динамике; можем делать выводы. Можем рассуждать. Но мы — всего лишь свидетели! Мы не можем побывать (хотя бы на миг) на ином, чуждом «капитанском мостике», внутри того, что зовут Душой! Мы не можем «слиться» со иным в акте телепатии, мы не можем посмотреть на Мир глазами иного! Мы не может понять, что там происходит — разве только спросим — а нам не солгут. 
А ведь именно этого, рискну допустить, всем нам остро не хватает — почти поголовно всем, кто ныне собрался в этом виртуальном «клубе или баре»! Не хватает дара или же способности понимать друг друга — ну и не бояться — ну и не вести конфликты, порождённые единственно только нашим страхом — чего-то иного, тайного и непостижимого — сумерек души иного. 
Затем не хватает, чтобы научиться Миру со иными; дабы обрести уважение и понимание к иному, Образу & Подобью Божьему — может быть, измаранному грязью за годы мытарств в земном Лабиринте, но всё же… 
* Да, разум мой расщеплён. Да, всю свою сознательную жизнь аз веду «борьбу» с тем, что меня «дробит» ну и «расщепляет» — с переменным успехом. 
* Каждое из прежних высказываний «о воровстве» — подразумевало различный контекст, сферу применения. Человек, ворующий что-либо чтобы прокормить себя, чтобы обеспечить личное своё «богатство», праздный досуг, уважение в среде себе же подобных, в своей субкультуре — да, по-моему, достоин только лишь изгнанья с общества или же физического истребления (если допустить на миг, что душа нетленна — самому преступнику смерть не повредит, а вот социум надолго избавится ото дефективной своей единицы). 
Однако! Не любой акт воровства — достоин плахи. Старушку, ворующую корку хлеба в крупном торговом центре и «политика», сливающего на свои оффшорные счёты миллионы зарубежных условных единиц — сравнивать нельзя — хотя, де-факто, оба этих человека что-нибудь крадут. Разница — в мотивах, в вреде и в его масштабах относительно негативного воздействия на судьбы иных. С такой точки зрения — ворующим старикам аз бы вдогонку дал(а) бы в подарок ещё больше пищи — просто потому, что могу это сделать, могу Поделиться — а чиновников, злоупотребляющих властью… им бы перед смертью стоило б сломать каждый сустав в теле — в качестве расплаты — за «коррозию» целой страны… 
Простите, но мне, воплощению безумия, нити своих дум видятся последовательными и, даже рискну сказать, в чём-то отчасти и справедливыми. 
P.S. 2 Tempo: теперь, после долгих лет Предумышленных экспериментов с собственным же полом, гендером, социальной ролью, могу полностью ответственно заявить о том, что мне, лично/субъективно мне, всегда более вредило Требование соответствовать моделями, обществом приписываемых самцам homo sapiens. Проведя долгие исследования с максимально-полным погруженье в роль пола противоположного, естество моё пришло к удивительному ну и удручающему выводу!
Принадлежность к любому из полов аз воспринимаю в качестве Ограничения! Но я жажду свободы от этой двойственности, я не хочу принадлежать ни к какой из «сторон» рода человеческого. В моих жилах течёт кровь равно от отца и матери. Синтез частей их геномов породил меня — и мне… так противно, что тело моё завсегда служило «выраженьем» Крайности в сфере дизайна. Именно поэтому аз делаю всё возможное для того, чтобы полностью изгладить половые признаки. Полностью & окончательно. Так мне будет легче на душе. Лично/субъективно мне. Мне — капитану собственного «корабля». Мне, единственному пользователю собственного «аватара». 
Большинству людей нравятся тела их, облик, базовый прирождённый пол. Но не все такие. Мне необходим «серединный путь», крайности меня только… разрушают. 
* Спасибо за отзыв.)

----------


## tempo

Unity, мне казалось, что невозможность отвязать ся от мужского пола тебя сильно угнетает.

Ведь женское тело ты можешь только имитировать.

----------


## June

Ох, Юнити, очень длинно. Дочитал до “здесь и сейчас”, о нём и выскажусь. Представь, увидел ты летящий в небе самолёт, и понял: самолёт это то, что летит. Это настоящее? Через десять минут, проезжая мимо аэропорта, понял: самолёт это то, что стоит на стоянке. Это настоящее? А ещё через 10 минут, прочитав новости, понял, что самолёт это то, что падает, разбрасывая фрагменты тел на большие расстояния. Это настоящее? И зачем такое настоящее нужно? Когда ты знаешь, что самолёт это то, что может лететь, может стоять, может падать, внутри него стюардессы развозят горячую еду на тележках, а зимой перед вылетом его крылья поливают антиобледенительной жидкостью, ты обладаешь знанием, которое что-то стоит, которое может быть полезным. А здесь и сейчас – это слишком мало.

----------


## Unity

> Мне казалось, что невозможность отвязать ся от мужского пола тебя сильно угнетает.
> Ведь женское тело ты можешь только имитировать.


 Совершенно верно, Вам не показалось! Это главная причина вечной «аллергии» на собственную плоть, на её дизайн, её engineering; то, что мне всегда препятствовало просто «наслаждаться жизнью», просто оставаться в настоящем, как-либо взаимодействовать с иными людьми. 
Да, всё, что остаётся, это только имитировать… имитировать собственную Жизнь. Именно поэтому каждый сущий день, верно, сотни раз посещают думы прекратить Спектакль — и лишь только глупость и животный страх всё ещё зачем-то держат на этой планете… 



> Очень длинно. Дочитал до “здесь и сейчас”, о нём и выскажусь. Представь, увидел ты летящий в небе самолёт, и понял: самолёт это то, что летит. Это настоящее? Через десять минут, проезжая мимо аэропорта, понял: самолёт это то, что стоит на стоянке. Это настоящее? А ещё через 10 минут, прочитав новости, понял, что самолёт это то, что падает, разбрасывая фрагменты тел на большие расстояния. Это настоящее? И зачем такое настоящее нужно? Когда ты знаешь, что самолёт это то, что может лететь, может стоять, может падать, внутри него стюардессы развозят горячую еду на тележках, а зимой перед вылетом его крылья поливают антиобледенительной жидкостью, ты обладаешь знанием, которое что-то стоит, которое может быть полезным. А здесь и сейчас – это слишком мало.


 Красиво Вы мыслите… 
Самолёт летит, се факт. Самолёты порой приземляются, стоят на «парковке». С самолётами, увы, бывают аварии — и это одна и та же Система в разных своих состояниях — только одна, понимаете[?]; одна с разными координатами пространства и времени. Знание и понимание принципов устройства воздушных суден позволяет нам провидеть всё то, с нею Может Быть в грядущем: может, служба человечеству, его путешествиям длиной в много лет, в несколько десятков тысяч циклов взлётов и посадок — или, может, низвержение с небес и сотни погибших среди дымящих обломков… 
Может то, а может это. Только гадать бесполезно, тщетно строить строки дум обо прошлом или же грядущем, некие сценарии или варианты — ибо ведь доподлинно ничего мы не можем Знать наверняка. И единственное, что доступно каждому из нас — это тут, теперь — маленький «фрагмент» реальности, коий попадает в узкий кружок восприятия камер наших-глаз. Это и есть Истина — и её немало — иной лишь вопрос, что людям частенько вовсе не по нраву то, что они видят пред собой — именно поэтому они убегают В Разум, в свою виртуальность, сотканную из иллюзий, в персональную ракушку свою, под железный панцирь, сотканный из галлюцинаций, страстей и мечтаний — в искажённую разумом «реальность», что незрима прочим, в коей ничего не ранит и не остаётся никаких «острых углов». 
Только рано или поздно, с Явью сталкиваются все: мы просто не можем «жить в своё уме» всегда — и это начало всех наших (духовных) проблем и боли, если только оные не порождены травмою физической. 
Первейшей методикой «выхода из Сна» нашего сознания древние религии видели во том, чтобы просто оставаться Здесь/Сейчас всегда, когда се возможно — поменьше сбегая в миры своих аномальных грёз, учась жить без них, учась оставаться всегда в Настоящем, его принимая таким, каким оно есть — взращивая силы собственной души (мозга или психика, как лишь Вам удобнее будет се услышать).

----------


## Aare

June
Что это за полёт мысли про велосипед?
Так а что сломалось-то у меня то по-твоему? 

Tempo



> Ведь женское тело ты можешь только имитировать


 Так ведь такй имитации вполне хватает, чтобы люди, не знающе кто ты, относились к тебе как женщине. А даже если люди и знают, что я, например, транссексуалка, они относятся, может, и не совсем как к женщине. Но точно не как к обычному мужчине. Это очень радует. Потому что мне претит исполнять мужскую социальную роль.
С Юнити же сложнее. Таких как Юнити обычно называют довольно нелепо звучащим словом агендер. То есть человеку претит исполнять и мужскую и женскую социальную роль. Ему/ей кажется, что любые гендерные стереотипы ограничивают личность.
Кстати сказать, в этом есть доля правды. "Мужик должен" или "баба должна" - одни из самых уродливых и нелепых форм ущемления личности. При этом в сознании большинства людей, не шибко подверженных рефлексии, эти стереотипы крайне живучи.

----------


## Unity

*степенный поклон* Спасибо! Что сумели Понять...

----------

